# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  ΦΟΒΙΑ Ή ΙΔΨ ?????

## REDC

Γειά σας παιδιά!Πριν από λιγο καιρό πέθανε ο πατέρας μου από την επάρατη νόσο ( στον εγκέφαλο).Όπως καταλαβάινετε το σοκ ήταν πολύ μεγάλο.Τρέχαμε με την μητέρα μου στα νοσοκομεία και θυμάμαι να μας λεει ο γιατρός ότι ο πατέρας μου δεν έχει πολύ καιρό ζωής και ένοιωθα μέσα μου μεγάλη ταραχή.Έβλεπα τον πατέρα μου να λυώνει και παιδιά δεν μπορούσα να το χωνέψω.Καταλαβάινετε είναι και η φύση της αρρώστιας αυτής που σε διαλύει ψυχολογικά.Ο πατέρας μου ''έφυγε'' , τον Μαιο και εγώ από τότε δεν είμαι καλά....Έκανα επαναλαμβανόμενες κινήσεις, είχα ψυχαναγκασμούς και ιδεοληψίες και απέχθεια στο χρώμα γκρί...Νόμιζα ότι είχα ιδψ διαταραχή.Πήγαινα σε ψυχολόγο , κάναμε κάποιες συνεδρίες αλλά και μου είπε ότι θα πρέπει να πάω σε ψυχίατρο , όπως και έγινε...μου έγραψε το dumyrox ( δεν είδα καμία βελτίωση).Μετά την κηδεία του πατέρα μου όλα εντάθηκαν.Τι εννοώ...ξαφνικά φοβόμουν το σκοτάδι και λέξεις που παρέπεμπαν στο σκοτάδι, ακόμη και όταν έβλεπα μάυρα αυτοκίνητα στον δρόμο , πάγωνα στον δρόμο, 'εμενα ακίνητοποιημένος και έφευγα μετά από ώρα ( το ίδιο ισχύει και με αντικείμενα στο χρώμα του γκρί). Στην θέα αυτών παγώνω , ακινητοποιούμαι και νοίωθω ότι δεν μπορώ να ξεφύγω.Να μην σας τα πολυλογώ πήγα σε εναν αλλον ψυχίατρο ο οποίος όταν του είπα όλα τα συμπτώματα μου είπε ότι αυτό που έχω ίσως είναι αποφευκτικη διαταραχή προσψπικότητας που καταλήγει σε ιδψ και μου άλλαξε το φάρμακο...Πέρνω το ladose εδώ και δύο εβδομάδες και περιμένω να δράσει. Θα αρχίσω και ψυχοθεραπεία......Έχει κανένα άλλος από την παρέα αυτή περάσει κάτι τέτοιο...Δεν ξέρω πως προέκυψαν όλα αυτά...άγχος, φοβία ( ίσως θανάτου)....τι να πώ παιδιά?Θα με ενδιέφερε η άποψη σας. Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.....

----------


## menis_64

η απωλεια ενος ατομου ειναι μεγαλη ψυχικη οδυνη, περισσοτερο αν με αυτο το μελος υπηρχαν καλες σχεσεις...και εγω εχω χασει τον πατερα μου και βυθιστηκα σε περισσοτερη καταθλιψη, κατι το οποιο υπερχε ηδη απο πριν, αλλα με τον θανατο του, ολα εγιναν πιο μαυρα...αυτο εγω που θα σε ελεγα ειναι οτι σου εχει μεινει ενα τραυματικο γεγονος (μετατραυματικο αγχος), το οποιο το εχεις συνδεσει με καποια χρωμματα (μαυρο και γκρι), που στο υπενθυμιζουν αυτο και για αυτο τον λογο παγωνεις....Απο την δικη μου σκοπια δεν ειναι ουτε φοβια (φοβαμαι το μαυρο), ουτε ΙΔΨ...απλα ειναι μετατραυματικο αγχος που εμφανιζεται απο την υπενθυμιση αυτου του ασχημου γεγονοτος...

----------


## REDC

Σ ευχαριστω πολυ που μ απαντησες.Γενικα εχω μια ευαισθησια σαν ατομο.Ισως επαιξε ρολο και αυτό.Στεναχωριεμαι πολυ γιατι δεν αναγνωριζω τον εαυτο μου.Εχει τυχει να παω στο σουπερ μαρκετ να βλεπω πχ καποιο ατομο να φοραει γκρι ρουχο (οντως να φοραει δεν το φανταζομαι) και να παγωνω ,να μην μπορω να κανω κατι .Δεν ξερω πως εσκασε αυτό.Δεν αναγνωριζω τον εαυτο μου.Καμια φορα βλεπω μαυρο αυτοκινητο στο δρομο και παγωνω....εχει τυχει να περιπλανιεμαι ασκοπα στον δρομο για ωρες ...να θελω να παω στο σπιτι μου,να ξερω που ειναι αλλα να μην μπορω να παω....Γιατι μου συμβαινουν ολα αυτα?Να σε ρωτησω κατι?Εσυ το ξεπερασες μονος σου ή με βοηθεια καποιου ειδικου ή και φαρμακων?Αν σε φερνω σε δυσκολη θεση σου ζητω συγνωμη....

----------


## menis_64

οχι δεν με φερνεις σε δυσκολη θεση...κατ'αρχην για μενα οι συνεδρειες με ψυχοθεραπευτη, παρολο που εκανα, δεν βρηκα σε κατι να με οφελει...αυτο που εκανα ηταν αλλαγη των φαρμακων με συνεργασια με τον ψυχιατρο. Στην συνεχεια, επαιξε μαγαλο ρολο ο χρονος, για εναμιση χρονο δεν εκανα κατι, ουτε δουλευα, ουτε κατι αλλο...απλα αυτο ηταν κατι που χρειαζομουν για να ερθω σε ψυχολογικη ισορροπια, και να μην φορτωνομαι ψυχολογικα και απο αλλα γεγονοτα (οπως η δουλεια). Τελος, ισως αυτο που παιζει και μεγαλυτερη σημασια ειναι η αναθεωρηση αποψεων. Εννοω πως εκει που ειχα μια ''Α'' θεωρηση για τον θανατο, τελικα συνειδητοποιησα πως ειναι κατι που μας αφορα ολους, οποτε γιατι να καθομαι σε μια καρεκλα και να περιμενω ποτε θα ερθει και ο δικος μου? γιατι να μη βγω εξω, να κανω οσο ονειρα μπορω πραγματικοτητα? Μια ΖΩΗ την εχουμε και αυτο το τονιζω...οποτε εχω αρχισει καπου να αφυπνιζω και να προσπαθω να ΖΗΣΩ την ΖΩΗ μου!!! Αν θεωρεις πως δεν μπορεις αυτο να το κανεις μονος/η σου τοτε ζητησε βοηθεια ειδικου ή την βοηθεια που μπορει να σου δωσουν καποια φαρμακα....

----------


## REDC

Καταλαβα τι εννοεις...Θα πρεπει να αλλαξω τον τροπο που αντιλαμβανομαι και ερμηνευω καποια πραγματα.Ναι ειναι πολυ σωστο αυτο που λες.Αυτο που με στεναχωρει ειναι οτι δυσκολευομαι πολυ στην καθημερινοτητα μου.Ολα αυτα που σου γραφω , ο τροπος που αντιδραω σ αυτα τα χρωματα δεν σε τρομαζει, οταν τ ακους?Συγνωμη 
θα ηθελα να σε ρωτησω και κατι αλλο, αν θελεις βεβαια να μου 
απαντησεις...Πιστευεις οτι τα φαρμακα σε βοηθησαν να ισσοροπησεις?Αγχωνομαι μηπως δεν δω καποιο αποτελεσμα μ αυτο που περνω και θα πρεπει να μου το ξανα αλλαξει ο γιατρος, να ταλαιπωρηθω δηλ. μεχρι να βρω το καταλληλο για την περιπτωση μου.Εσυ μετα απο ποσο καιρο ειδες τα πρωτα αποτελεσματα με τα φαρμακα, απο ότι καταλαβα χρειαστηκες να παρεις.....Σ ευχαριστω που μου απαντας....

----------


## menis_64

καθε αυτου για τα χρωμματα δεν εχω καποια αντιδραση...ουτε για τα συγκεκριμενα που αναφερεις!! Περισσοτερο θα ελεγα πως με δυσκολευει το σκοταδι...Ελλειψη φως του ηλιου, το βραδυ κατι παθαινω και γινομαι πιο ανησυχος, δεν μπορω την σκοτοδινη!! ....αλλα την ημερα με το φως του ηλιου αισθανομαι καλυτερα, αυτο εχει σιγουρα καποια σχεση με την καταθλιψη μου, γιατι και τον χειμωνα με την ελλειψη του φωτος, παλι αισθανομαι χειροτερα...βεβαια, αυτο που μου λες με τα φαρμακα βλεπεις διαφορα..δεν χρειαζεται να ανησυχεις μηπως δεν σε βοηθησουν (ολα βοηθουν) αλλα σιγουρα θα σε παιδεψει λιγο μεχρι να βρεις καποιο που να σε βοηθαει περισσοτερο, απο καποιο ηδη που παιρνεις...εγω για παραδειγμα, την δευτερη βδομαδα ηδη αισθανομουν καλυτερα, αλλα σε ποσοστο οχι περισσοτερο απο 40%...Χρειαστηκε προσπαθεια και χρονος ωστε να καταληξω στο σχημα που εχω τωρα, ωστε να ειναι η μεγιστη βοηθεια που θα παιρνω απο τα φαρμακα...Οποτε αν δεν σε καλυψει το πρωτο οσο θες, μετα θα γινεις ''πειραματοζωο'' ωστε να δοκιμαζεις και καποια αλλα...εγω ειμαι περιπτωση που δοκιμασα σχεδον ολα τα αντικαταθλιπτικα, ωστε να ειμαι ικανοποιημενος απο αυτα που περιμενα απο τα φαρμακα

----------


## REDC

Εγώ έχω μια ανασφάλεια το βράδυ, νοιώθω δυσφορία όταν βλέπω κάποιο αντικείμενο σε χρώμα μαυρο ή ακόμα και λέξεις που παραπέμπουν στο σκοτάδι.Αποφεύγω να κάνω συζητήσεις το βράδυ που αφορούν κάποια μελλοντικά σχέδια δικάμου, με στεναχωρεί.Δεν ξέρω γιατί....Είχες τέτοια συμπτώματα?Εάν όχι, με ποιο τρόπο εκδηλώθηκε η φοβία σου για το σκοτάδι ( θάνατο)?
Μετά από πόσο καιρό βρήκες το φάρμακο (- α) που σε ανακούφισαν?Όταν λές ότι την δεύτερη εβδομάδα είχες καλυτέρευση κατά 40% , εννοείς καλλυτέρευση στην διάθεση σου , στους τυχόν φόβους, με ποιό τρόπο βιωνες την καλυτέρευση ( εστω και κατά 40%)?Όταν λές ότι κατέληξες με τον γιατρό σου σε κάποιο σχήμα φαρμάκων διασφαλίζοντας την μέγιστη βοήθεια ,πως το εννοείς, ότι έχεις ξεπεράσει κατά 100% τους φόβους που ενδεχομένως είχες με το σκοτάδι?
Συγνώμη που σου κάνω τόσες πολλές ερωτήσεις αλλά θα με ενδιέφερε να δω πως ένοιωθες εκείνη την περίοδο.Με αυτόν τον τρόπο παρηγοριέσαι , ξέρωντας ότι και κάποιος άλλος ίσως έχει περάσει και ξεπεράσει μια παρόμοια κατάσταση.Νοιώθεις ότι δεν είσαι μόνος σου και δεν νοιώθεις τόσο παράξενα με τον εαυτό σου........

----------


## menis_64

για το σκοταδι δεν εχω φοβια!! Δεν μενω φυσικα ξυπνιος ολη νυχτα περιμενοντας να ξημερωσει, απλα το βραδυ επειδη δεν υπαρχει ο ηλιος με φουντωνουν πιο πολυ τα αισθηματα της καταθλιψης...ο ηλιος ή και ηλιοθεραπεια κανει καλο στους καταθλιπτικους!! Σε καποιες χωρες βορεοτερες εχω ακουσει οτι εφαρμοζουν την φωτοθεραπεια, δηλαδη διαμορφωνουν ειδικους χωρους οπου εχουν τεχνητο φως σε υψηλη ενταση, ωστε να βοηθαν τους καταθλιπτικους, επειδη δεν εχουν τοσο πολυ ηλιοφανεια!!! Οχι δεν χρειαζεται να ζητας συγνωμη για τις πολλες ερωτησεις, απλα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο θα σε καλυψω με τις απαντησεις μου! Ενοιωσα βελτιωση κυριως στην καταθλιψη που αυτο ηταν το προβλημα και οχι η φοβια με το σκοταδι οπως καταλαβες, και επισης ενιωσα να γινομαι πιο αισιοδοξος αλλα ολα αυτα βεβαια ως ενα σημειο....Απλως πρεπει να εισαι σε θεση να περιμενεις και οτι τα φαρμακα δεν θα σε κανουν αυτο ακριβως που επιθυμεις...ουτε τελειως αισιοδοξο για θετικο για μενα, ουτε εσενα θα σε κανουν να παψεις να φοβασαι τα σκουρα χρωμματα...μπορει να σε βοηθησουν αλλα ως ενα σημειο!

----------


## REDC

Πιστευεις οτι για να ξεπεραστει μια τοσο εντονη ψυχολογικη κατασταση χρειαζεται χρονος, ίσως φαρμακα, ψυχοθεραπεια και προσωπικη θεληση για αλλαγη αποψεων και αντιληψεων?Συγνωμη εαν σε πιεζω , ξερω η καθε περιπτωση ειναι μοναδικη,απλα στεναχωριεμαι παρα πολυ.....ξερεις δεν ημουνα ετσι...ημουνα δραστηριος,σηκωνομουν το πρωι και ετρεχα (τωρα ουτε αυτο δεν μπορω να κανω...)....τωρα φοβαμαι και δεν μ αρεσω ετσι,αλλα δεν ειναι κατι που θελω....νοιωθω εγκλωβισμενος σε χαζες σκεψεις και χρωματα .......

----------


## menis_64

οποτε καταλαβαινω οτι εχεις μια γενικευμενη αλλαγη οσο αφορα την εικονα σου και τον χαρακτηρα σου?...δεν ειναι απλα οτι εχεις μια και μονο συγκεκριμενη αντιδραση για τα χρωμματα? οποτε ειναι δικη σου επιλογη να επιλεξεις τον τροπο που θα προσπαθησεις να αλλαξεις αυτο που γενικα νοιωθεις...θελεις φυτικα σκευασματα? θελεις αγωγη? θελεις να κανεις καποιες συνεδριες με ψυχοθεραπευτη? Εγω κατα την γνωμη μου θα σε ελεγα να δρασεις οσο ειναι νωρις ακομα, γιατι αν κρυβεται και απο πισω καποια μορφης συναισθηματικη διαταραχης, μπορει να σου γινει αργοτερα πιο εντονη και να ειναι λιγοτερο αποτελεσματικοτερη η θεραπεια...

----------


## REDC

Καταλαβαίνω τι λές.Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι?Γιατί λές ότι εαν κρυβεται απο πισω καποια μορφης συναισθηματικης διαταραχης και γινει αργοτερα πιο εντονη θα ειναι λιγοτερο αποτελεσματικοτερη η θεραπεια?Δεν θεραπεύεται κάτι τέτοιο????

----------


## LitSof

REDC καλησπέρα. θα ήθελα να πω κι εγώ τη γνώμη μου καθώς είμαι άνθρωπος ευαίσθητος συναισθηματικά και επιρεπής. έχω περάσει από μια είδους κατάθλιψη (έτσι τ χω ερμηνεύσει εγώ)και έντονες κρίσεις πανικού για καιρό δεν μίλαγα και δεν έβγαινα από το σπίτι, είχα δυσκολία στην συνενόηση με τους ανθρώπους και το μυαλό μου δεν στρόφαρε, είχα γίνει πιο χαζή ας πουμε. δεν πήρα ποτέ καμία διάγνωση από ψυχολόγο ή γιατρό ούτε φάρμακα. για μια περίοδο με βοήθησε το χόρτο (δεν στο συνιστώ γιατί είναι ψυχοτρόπο και ψυχολογικά εθιστικό και συχνά μου αύξανε το άγχος), απλά το αναφέρω σαν γεγονός. Παρατηρώ ότι σε όλα σου τα σχόλια αναφέρεις ξανά και ξανά αυτό που σου συμβαίνει και σε ενοχλεί και σου προκαλεί όλο αυτό το άγχος. Εγώ αυτό που θα σου πρότεινα είναι να προσπαθήσεις απλά να το αποβάλεις. γιατί είναι ένας φαύλος κύκλος στον οποίο μπαίνει το μυαλό σου και δεν αναλώνεται πουθενά αλλού. βρες ένα χόμπι μια δραστηριότητα, ένα άθλημα, κατι που να σε χαλαρώνει τελος παντων. εγω αυτό έκανα μετά από όλα τα ψυχολογικά προβλήματα που σου προανέφερα ότι μου εμφανίστηκαν και μετά από 4+ χρόνια συνεχίζω το χόμπι μου. αυτό που έχει κάνει σε εμένα η δραστηριοποίηση είναι να μπορώ να σκέφτομαι και να συνειδητοποιώ όλα αυτά που έχω μέσα μου, ένα ένα, σιγά σιγά με υπομονή και θέληση λύνω τα εσωτερικά μου κουβάρια. αρχισε να ακους τον εαυτός σου λίγο παραπάνω και μη φοβάσαι τόσο. δεν υπάρχει σωστό ή λάθος αλλά μόνον επιλογές, ταπεινή μου άποψη. όσο για τα φάρμακα δεν μπορω να εκφέρω γνώμη περαν του ότι πιστεύω ότι είναι απλά βοηθητικά και δεν λύνουν το πρόβλημα.

----------

